
Show HN: Serverless and Auth0 API/UI - 603
https://serverless-api.603.nu
======
khriskooper
Very interesting. We're currently hacking around a similar setup, but are
still using a layer of server logic to pass data (and do a bit of processing)
between our database and the browser. I suppose there is even a cloud service
out there that could do this for us too. I wonder if this is the beginning of
the end for server-side programming?

